# I Love Bloopers



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Listened to reports of the crash at San Francisco International on the radio while driving to work, Saturday.  As the son of an aviator, I take a major interest in anything related to flying.  Also, having served as a photojournalist for Armed Forces News Service, I take a major interest in stupid reporters.  The crash was a tragic and terrifying accident and I don't take it lightly.  But, KTVU's Tori Campbell is a tragic and terrifying talking head and I love watching her being so stupid . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2013)

Seems there's many more bloopers these days, because everyone wants to be first to get the news out there... 
So be it that they don't know what they are talking about!


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG....that's hilarious!!   Yes, one of the reasons I take first reports with a grain of salt........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

I saw a bit of that on the TV...it amazes me that nobody picked up on that before it aired. :wtf: :saywhat:

On a more serious note, it's such a shame that one of the victims may have survived the airplane crash, but were then killed by a fire engine, talk about a twist of fate.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

Is this for real?  Somebody's head needs to roll....she's Won Dum Ting!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Is this for real?  Somebody's head needs to roll....she's Won Dum Ting!



Yep.  Live and in person.  You heard it here first and all that.  Hooray for live television and stupid people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

We can always depend on the main stream media to give us up to the minute news coverage, keeps us all well informed. :rofl:


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

I still can't figure how she could read that first one, and not see som ting was wong......


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> I still can't figure how she could read that first one, and not see som ting was wong......



She's an idiot talking head.


----------



## vinylted (Jul 14, 2013)

hmmm Maybe a blonde under that hair......


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 14, 2013)

Anne said:


> OMG....that's hilarious!!   Yes, one of the reasons I take first reports with a grain of salt........




Yup..it's amazing how drastically the story can change in a couple of hours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

More on this...http://www.naturalnews.com/041187_Sum_Ting_Wong_journalism_award_mainstream_media.html


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> More on this...http://www.naturalnews.com/041187_Sum_Ting_Wong_journalism_award_mainstream_media.html



There's nothing more pukishly politically correct than a head of hair that just screams, "I'M NOT CONTROVERSIAL!"







Thanks for the article, SeaBreeze.  That pretty much says it all...


----------

